# magellen 315 gps



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a magellen 315 gps I purchased 14 months ago. It had a one year warranty and now it does not power up. I paid about $135.00 for it. It worked well when it worked. The factory wants $75 to repair or exchange it. Warranty is warranty says the factory. Is it really worth fixing? Not real happy with that
company. Can anyone reconmend other brands of gps? I don't need a fancy one, For what I do with it an entry level model will do. 

Thanks Ben :sad:


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

OOPS.....I should have posted it in Gps and outdoor communications....sorry.


----------

